# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  !00% активатор для любой WINDOWS!!!

## sapmark

Попробуйте этот 100% кряк,для активации любой Windows.Сам пробовал.
http://letitbit.net/download/32870.3...vator.exe.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7795...vator.exe.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/kqsgkhixn

----------

